# Related Sites > SQL Course >  Oracle -- Executing a Package

## happydba

Is it possible to execute a package at one time without having to call its subelements one at a time?

I know you can do something like this:
execute package.proc;

but
can you just say:
execute package

if all the procedures don't have any parameters?

----------


## skhanal

I don't think so.

The purpose of creating a package is to group similar procedures. If want to run all then you may create just one procedure with the text of all procedures in the package.

----------


## happydba

Yes, thank you for validating my sanity.  That's what I thought -- but I wanted to run it through others just in case my understanding was incorrect.

Cheers!

----------

